# Book Recommendation Gathering Prey



## Nerdypunkkid (Oct 10, 2016)

This section is titled Art and Music and since writing is a form of artistic expression I thought it would be appropriate to post it here. Gathering Prey, by Josh Sanford. This murder thriller is based around travelers and many who frequent StP would be able to relate to the characters.

Found the book in a Walmart and was not able to put it down. 

Synopsis
A traveler couple befriend a young women who's dad is a detective. When one of the two goes missing the other asks for their help. This takes this on a cross country chase through such places as the Gathering of the Juggalos and Sturgis Motorcycle rally all leading to a final showdown.







What your favorite book. What books to you recommend fiction, non-fiction about travelers and other like minded folks.


----------



## Tude (Oct 10, 2016)

Ha was supposed to do Sturgis for bike week but cancelled - did bike week at Daytona and that was amazing! Book looks interesting!


----------



## Rob Nothing (Oct 11, 2016)

To those with a tooth for philosphy I recommend Bifo Berardi's "AND". It summarizes, and imho quite astutely, what is happening to society today in this moral-less, F'd up information overload we are all coping with. Very intelligent, very intuitive. --- P.S. Probably have to be familiar with Marx and/or postmodernism to be privvy to Berardi's language.


----------

